#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  Use Instagram Stories to Drive Results

## Bhavya

Socialinsider recently conducted research teamed up with Wave.video and found the key best practices for Instagram Stories and Instagram Story Ads to drive results for your Instagram marketing campaign. Check out the full insights about the research findings in the below graphic.

----------

